# Fat-Friendly Photography



## hiddenexposure (Jun 11, 2011)

I was reading this thread earlier and it has gotten me thinking. I do lifestyle photography and one of my main focuses has been showing women how beautiful they are. I try to have diversity in my portfolio and in looking at other lifestyle/wedding photographers I see a pretty large void when it comes to plus-size clients. I want to fill that void and work on being more "fat-friendly" in my photography. 

My question to you ladies is this, would you be more apt to go and get photos done by a photographer who photographed larger bodies and did so in a tasteful and fun way?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn't go get photos taken just for fun or anything, but if it was for an event (like a wedding or something) where I'd be photographed a lot, I think it would make me more likely to choose a photographer if I saw other weddings they had photographed with a fat bride, etc. I'm actually not sure why I'd feel more comfortable with that, because I can't really think of why fat people would need to be photographed differently than thin people...but it still would make me more likely to choose the photographer, I think.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 11, 2011)

When it comes to shooting a larger body there are certain poses that work and some that do not. While all photographers should know how to pose for all different types of people many just focus on the thinner subjects and therefore there is a lack of diversity in their work. 

I personally do not want to just target one group of women or couples I want to show everyone just how wonderfully lovely they are no matter what. In doing that I want to focus on making sure my models represent all different types of bodies.


----------



## Tau (Jun 11, 2011)

Nothing useful to add except to say I FRIGGING ADORE YOUR PHOTOGRAPHY!! So much warmth in those images - just absolutely loveley :wubu:


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you soooo much! That means a lot, I really want to convey that type of emotion in my work so to hear someone say they are sensing that means a bunch! 

I think I know what I'm going to do! I am right now working on amping up my portfolio by doing casual lifestyle shoots with a couple of my plus-size friends. Once I get those up I will let you guys see them. If anyone is down for getting photos taken please let me know! I'd totally travel!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 11, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> When it comes to shooting a larger body there are *certain poses that work and some that do not*. While all photographers should know how to pose for all different types of people many just focus on the thinner subjects and therefore there is a lack of diversity in their work. *snipped*



Cool, I get ya. I guess my question was about the bolded portion (and for the record, I also think your photography is great!). What does it mean for a shot not to "work" for a fat person? Like, it just doesn't look good from a photographers POV, or in terms of conventions in terms of what is thought to be beautiful or what?


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 11, 2011)

What I mean by that is that there are certain poses that are not as flattering as they would be for a thinner model. There are ways of standing etc that will make a shape larger than it actually is, take for example Lane Bryant, their models are, per average, smaller than the sizes they sell, but they pose them in a certain way to make the body appear larger in addition to the pinning etc. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 12, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> What I mean by that is that there are certain poses that are not as flattering as they would be for a thinner model. There are ways of standing etc that will make a shape larger than it actually is, take for example Lane Bryant, their models are, per average, smaller than the sizes they sell, but they pose them in a certain way to make the body appear larger in addition to the pinning etc.
> 
> Does that make sense?



Sure - I guess I just was wondering whether for you "flattering" meant looking thinner, or minimizing double chins or other conventional things like that, or whether you had a different understanding of "flattering" images of fat people? I was just curious what those were.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 12, 2011)

I mean to that end flattering would mean making your subject look their best in whatever context, that may mean posing in a way to lessen a double chin if that is something the subject wants etc. It may also mean working on deaccentuating trouble areas and playing up others. 

My philosophy is that 1-I want people ( women especially) to not fear the camera and 2- for them to allow themselves to feel beautiful. So often we hide from cameras because so many "bad" photos are taken and with the advent of social media it's that much more public and it's hard to have an accurate concept of self or self esteem when you are bombarded with those bad images.I feel as though everyone deserves a great portrait and especially those who have felt "less than" , so why not get fun portraits done that show you off and make you look your absolute best all while getting a chance to dress up and have a little fun!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm a fan and most definitely would use a photographer that has experience with taking pics of fat people because I believe photography is an art and knowing one's subject is essential.

If we lived closer I'd consider asking you to do a portrait, at least.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2011)

I had pin up and some "normal" photos taken professionally late last year. One of my dear friends is a photographer and she took my photos as well as a fellow friends photos. My friend generally takes wedding, engagement and baby photos so our photos were the 1st pin up photos she had ever taken. 
She has a home studio and made us feel really comfortable. I honestly could not have hoped for a better experience. I was not put off by her lack of experience taking pin up photos or photos or larger people and I wanted to help her build her portfolio.
It is true if the person is a good photographer they will know how to to pose people and what looks good.... Your photos are beautiful by the way.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you want to come take some photos of me? Haha I love being photographed because that's when people tell me that I'm beautiful. 

I think of myself as beautiful, but no one in my world can see past my adipose to see who I am. Well, two people: My FA boyfriend and my best friend

Can't anyone realize that I need some support sometimes?


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 13, 2011)

lalatx said:


> I had pin up and some "normal" photos taken professionally late last year. One of my dear friends is a photographer and she took my photos as well as a fellow friends photos. My friend generally takes wedding, engagement and baby photos so our photos were the 1st pin up photos she had ever taken.
> She has a home studio and made us feel really comfortable. I honestly could not have hoped for a better experience. I was not put off by her lack of experience taking pin up photos or photos or larger people and I wanted to help her build her portfolio.
> It is true if the person is a good photographer they will know how to to pose people and what looks good.... Your photos are beautiful by the way.



Thank you very much! 
I think you hit the nail on the head as to what I am striving for. I don't want to just target plus-size brides, plus-size or mixed-size couples etc. I want to showcase a more diverse portfolio and make it comfortable for all body types to relax and enjoy having their photos taken. I think to only advertise as a plus-size photographer would actually be more alienating than anything else because I feel like it would be sending a message that something is wrong with your body as opposed to anything else. 

There is a pin-up photographer that does something similar and I actually am going to go to California to have her do my photos because she knows how to work with all different types of bodies. She does not advertise as plus only she mainly shows her work through her portfolio and mentions that she works with all body types. Her work is awesome!!


----------



## jessws61 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry for the late response, but I would totally have photos done. I'll take any opportunity to feel beautiful.  I love your photography, and I really like your philosophy.  Good luck finding the clients you're looking for! I wish I lived closer to you, I'd SO love to get some photos taken (I'm in Michigan). If you're ever out this way let me know.


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 10, 2011)

I would.....!!


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 11, 2011)

jessws61 said:


> Sorry for the late response, but I would totally have photos done. I'll take any opportunity to feel beautiful.  I love your photography, and I really like your philosophy.  Good luck finding the clients you're looking for! I wish I lived closer to you, I'd SO love to get some photos taken (I'm in Michigan). If you're ever out this way let me know.





SillyLady said:


> I would.....!!



I actually travel quite a bit and if.. well really when I am either farther south or more in the midwest I will certainly let people know!


----------



## Imp (Jul 12, 2011)

My wife and I had two engagement shoots and, of course, our wedding photos. The first shoot was done by a fat girl, and my wife absolutely loves those photos. The other two were done by men, and my wife hates them for not being flattering to her. It is, apparently, all about the angles they choose, and my wife is convinced that only fat girls know what a fat girl wants to avoid in her shoot.

So, absolutely. Careful how you market, though. We found our first photographer at a wedding show. Her work did most of the talking, as well as her obvious size. That allowed my wife to choose her, rather than being targeted by something that said, "Hey, you, fat girl!"


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 13, 2011)

Imp said:


> My wife and I had two engagement shoots and, of course, our wedding photos. The first shoot was done by a fat girl, and my wife absolutely loves those photos. The other two were done by men, and my wife hates them for not being flattering to her. It is, apparently, all about the angles they choose, and my wife is convinced that only fat girls know what a fat girl wants to avoid in her shoot.
> 
> So, absolutely. Careful how you market, though. We found our first photographer at a wedding show. Her work did most of the talking, as well as her obvious size. That allowed my wife to choose her, rather than being targeted by something that said, "Hey, you, fat girl!"



kinda goes to show that men often feel the things women _think_ are so horrible are the most beautiful.


----------



## anneblithe (Jul 21, 2011)

I really want to do a photo shoot, as someone who spent nearly her whole life hiding from cameras as if she were phobic. (Probably why I keep posting pics here . . .) I just don't know how to find the right photographer in the areal.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 22, 2011)

anneblithe said:


> I really want to do a photo shoot, as someone who spent nearly her whole life hiding from cameras as if she were phobic. (Probably why I keep posting pics here . . .) I just don't know how to find the right photographer in the areal.



Where do you live? I can see if I know of any photogs in your area that would really do a wonderful job.


----------



## anneblithe (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm in misourri


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 22, 2011)

I have put out some feelers for you and I'll let you know who is available.


----------



## anneblithe (Jul 24, 2011)

cool. thanks


----------



## Kibeth (Jul 28, 2011)

all my photos are fat friendly! well..i havent taken any professional photos since prom..but whatevs!


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jul 29, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> I was reading this thread earlier and it has gotten me thinking. I do lifestyle photography and one of my main focuses has been showing women how beautiful they are. I try to have diversity in my portfolio and in looking at other lifestyle/wedding photographers I see a pretty large void when it comes to plus-size clients. I want to fill that void and work on being more "fat-friendly" in my photography.
> 
> My question to you ladies is this, would you be more apt to go and get photos done by a photographer who photographed larger bodies and did so in a tasteful and fun way?




I have always wanted to be photographed professionally, and I think if the person were sensitive enough to my self-esteem and physical form I think I would really enjoy it. 

I do have this one certain type of shot I'd always imagined would look really hot. I guess you could call it a couture shot, but I would want (in black and white preferred but color would be okay too) me, lying on a bed/couch which is not made, but kind of messy, in a tight black jersey dress, with my hair natural which is big and ringlet-y which has a slightly afro look to it and my legs up in the air but resting against the wall, sort of angular, with the most fantastic pair of patent leather high heels on. Shot would be from the side, at eye level and I would have dark red lipstick on and a little bit of kitten eyes, but no other make up, me looking at the camera. 

I know that's a lot of detail  but that's always how I wanted it. Maybe someday :wubu:


I forgot I do have this image which might give you an idea on what I want only not so...tame:


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 29, 2011)

i can totally envision this. guess this means i'm headed to the uk to do this shoot with you


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jul 29, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> i can totally envision this. guess this means i'm headed to the uk to do this shoot with you



Hooray! I'll get a-shopping for that jersey dress then


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 30, 2011)

this is cross-posted but i thought i would show you guys my site. 
as i shoot more diversely i will add to the portfolio  
but basically this is what i meant by just incorporating the different body types. 

http://hiddenexposurephotography.com


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 2, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> this is cross-posted but i thought i would show you guys my site.
> as i shoot more diversely i will add to the portfolio
> but basically this is what i meant by just incorporating the different body types.
> 
> http://hiddenexposurephotography.com



I LOVE the shot of the woman in the blue plaid shirt and the fedora hat...so vivid! You have a wonderful eye. 

Now I *really* wish I were able to fly you over here for a photo shoot


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Dec 17, 2011)

there are speciality photographers out there, specializin in bbws that do pretty good


----------



## texasphoto (Aug 13, 2013)

If anyone needs picture or help setting up a modeling website you are welcome to holler (I do ask for a release or else I cannot use my own work). 
I am in the Houston area, and have been doing photography for years, and would like to open a plus size website aimed ONLY at photography, but not a paysite. 

I have had pictures that I have taken in the original Dimensions magazine and in the wanna bes (and I REALLY miss that section of the website)


If anyone else has an interest in this please let me know, 

[email protected]


----------

